# 1812 Overture Recordings by French Conductors and/or Orchestras



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

I once had the Pierre Dervaux conducted 1966 L.P. with the Amsterdam Philharmonic; but otherwise the French seem loathe to have anything to do with the Tchaikovsky work. (I once thought maybe Dutoit; but he is Swiss.) Have there been any other recordings of the 1812 with a French conductor or orchestra?



Incidentally, performance of the 1812 has become a staple of July 4th (Independence Day) concerts in the U.S. Audiences (and concert programmers) seem to believe the overture commemorates the U.S. War of 1812 and the Battle of New Orleans -- which was fought in 1815 after the War ended.

But back to my original question... .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Philippe Entremont conducted it not with a French orchestra though.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Munch and Monteux recorded some Tchaikovsky. Long ago Command Records had an LP with Capriccio Italien and a French ensemble/conductor. George Pretre also recorded some of the Russian 'warhorses'.


----------

